# TiVo Stream 4k Restarting My TV



## John1979x (Jun 25, 2021)

Hi,
I had an original TiVo box way back in the day, so when I decided to cut my cable and go stream only recently I was excited to find the TiVo Stream 4k.

I love the concept, ease of use, and integration of all my apps together.

But what has become really annoying is every few minutes to 20 minutes or so my TV screen will black out for a few seconds and come back on showing which input I'm on for a second.

At first I did a bunch of troubleshooting thinking it was my Vizio TV.
Nothing worked.
Then found out it's doing the same thing to my brother's Samsung TV.

Can anyone tell me if they know a fix for this?
If not, anyone know how long it's been doing this?
Hopefully TiVo can fix with an update.

Just found an update today about fixing YouTube freezing.
But after the update my TV did it again right away.
So definitely not this update.

This is extremely annoying.
My only other major critique is the content TiVo Stream shows while you're browsing.

Seems like a very limited and poor selection of everything available.
I've been rating content as well, but doesn't seem to change anything shown in my browsing.

Does rating really even do anything on this?


----------



## osu1991 (Mar 6, 2015)

Try turning off the hdmi cec function.


----------



## John1979x (Jun 25, 2021)

osu1991 said:


> Try turning off the hdmi cec function.


Read that before and did.
But thank you for trying.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

I have two of these units and it only does it on the Panasonic plasma that's from 2012 That's plugged into a Sony CT660 sound bar from that same time range. And it only does it when I hit the android Home button. Maybe try turning CEC off on your television instead of the unit.


----------



## John1979x (Jun 25, 2021)

Thank you both for what sounded like promising news the first time I read it online too before I found this message board.

I have tried setting CEC off on both the TiVo Stream and TV.

Although, I'm gonna try it again now since I think I turned it back on when it didn't fix it before.

Hopefully 2 times the charm.
I also did a Vizio TV reset before that by holding the TV power button for 30 seconds while unplugged.


----------



## slick1ru2 (Apr 24, 2021)

My cec is screwed, lol. To turn on my television, the old Panasonic, I have to hit the android home button on my TiVo stream 4K remote to turn it on . And to turn it off, I have to use the Power button on my Roku ultra. If I try and turn it on with the Roku Ultra, all it does is turn it on and there's no sound, The sound bar. Input needs to be changed. But if I turn it on with the. TiVo 4K. Remote I can . Use the Roku remote afterwards and it will switch the sound when it turns over to the Roku. It's so screwed up.


----------



## John1979x (Jun 25, 2021)

Well, 20 minutes in and this is starting to look promising.
I don't know why it didn't work the first time or if I was too high to do it right? lol

But it has gone this long before and started again.
I just get the feeling I'm getting lucky this time though.

Thanks for getting me to double check that.
Let yah guys know if it doesn't work, but otherwise thank God [email protected]$# yeah!


----------



## John1979x (Jun 25, 2021)

Lol damnit, 2 minutes later.
I'm gonna leave it all set off this time anyway.
I reset the TiVo after too.

Does anyone from the TiVo company interact with this community?
Or just a public space for users to help each other?


----------



## John1979x (Jun 25, 2021)

Actually I got to thinking and my TV was set to "ARC only" whatever any of this does.
I turned it to disabled.
Tried TiVo both enabled and disabled twice now.

So now I'm trying the TV set to enabled which it never was before, and the TiVo enabled again first.

Been working for like a half hour now.
Hopefully some combo in these settings will fix it.


----------



## John1979x (Jun 25, 2021)

No luck again.


----------



## eskovan (Sep 30, 2002)

I know the TS4K’s remote setup is a bit wonky, but I’m using it with an older TV without CEC and an even older Sony home theater amp (doesn’t even have HDMI). So I only use the remote’s IR for power on/off, but it works flawlessly..


----------



## John1979x (Jun 25, 2021)

Think I finally figured it out.
I joined TiVo Stream 4k's FB page too and one guy led me down the right path to figuring out what was causing it on all my sets.

I didn't even think it might be causing the issue until he brought it up.
I bought UGREEN Ethernet to USB adaptors and USB to USB-C adaptors for my sets.

I wanted to be hardwired.
Well, I just put mine back on wifi and it's lasted almost a half hour now, which it never does.

Always starts a few minutes in to 20 or so at most.
So, this is probably it.

Oh well, I'm getting more megs on wifi than I initially thought I was.

140 give or take.
Was getting 270 sometimes hardwired, but 140 is more than enough.

I'm so relieved.
I even have CEC enabled on both my TS4K and TV.
And it's been a half hour with no problems.


----------



## John1979x (Jun 25, 2021)

Nope again, wow I'll be damned it didn't work after all.
Took an hour this time.

But only once and going a long time again after.
This is crazy.
Maybe it will stop completely soon.
I'll still stay on wifi for now.


----------



## Ostrasized Logicist (Jun 29, 2021)

John1979x said:


> Nope again, wow I'll be damned it didn't work after all.
> Took an hour this time.
> 
> But only once and going a long time again after.
> ...


Any luck? This TS4K is pretty wonky. Mine doesn't turn off my tv, but it turns on Zone 2 and Zone 3 of my receiver. I have the TS4K plugged into my receiver and I have CEC turned off on everything. Mine usually happens when I push the home button (circle) or the Tivo button, although it sometimes does it when I'm exiting out of apps back to the home screen. When I shut off my Zone 2 and Zone 3 on the receiver the screen goes black briefly and then comes back on. I wonder if our problems are related somehow.


----------

